# LOST pink Chacos - Columbine Landing, Blue River on Wed 6/24



## rrich79 (Jun 27, 2009)

I accidentally drove off without my Chacos on Wednesday night at Columbine Landing on the Blue River north of Silverthorne, if you or anyone you know might have picked them up I would LOVE to get them back, I live in those sandals! They are pink, double strap size 6. Please, please, please call Rachel at (970) 333-3239 if you grabbed them! Reward.


----------

